# can it be graves without eye or skin involvement?



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

My mom had classic graves at abt 7 months post partum - eye popping, vitiligo, down to 100 lbs, racing heart., hot flashes, etc etc. This all happened over about 6 months time,then she got RAI. They didnt do sonos back then so its unknown if she had any nodules.
for me, At abt 7 months post partum (5 months ago) I started losing weight tho eating constantly, racing pounding heart, irritable, insomnia, hot all the time etc. Also have a 1 cm nodule, not yet investigated, seeing endo Monday. But so far no observable eye issues or skin..fortunately. 
could this still be early grave's without the eye popping and skin issues?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

According to the Mayo Clinic, approximately half of all Graves patients show symptoms of Graves ophthalmopathy and dermopathy is rare so, yes.

I do have eye symptoms but they are currently very mild; pressure behind my eyes, extreme dryness, grittiness, redness and burning, but no bulging. (knock on wood) And, unless it's on my scalp, which I would like to claw off because it itches so bad most days, I have absolutely no dermopathy symptoms. However, I fall firmly in the Graves camp according to my antibodies, uptake and other symptoms.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, it could. I had minimal eye involvement, also. Muscles that control eye movement were sore when I looked up or sideways. My eyes were also dry, gritty and burning, but I had no bulging. I didn't have dermopathy, either, but my endo and the radiologist who did the uptake scan diagnosed Grave's.

Renee


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StacyAr said:


> My mom had classic graves at abt 7 months post partum - eye popping, vitiligo, down to 100 lbs, racing heart., hot flashes, etc etc. This all happened over about 6 months time,then she got RAI. They didnt do sonos back then so its unknown if she had any nodules.
> for me, At abt 7 months post partum (5 months ago) I started losing weight tho eating constantly, racing pounding heart, irritable, insomnia, hot all the time etc. Also have a 1 cm nodule, not yet investigated, seeing endo Monday. But so far no observable eye issues or skin..fortunately.
> could this still be early grave's without the eye popping and skin issues?


It could be but I hope not. Maybe just hyper. Here is some information for you which may be helpful.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

hTSH- Ab (Graves') http://ocw.tufts.edu/Content/14/lecturenotes/265881

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.
(3 chapters) http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/graves-disease-and-the-manifestations-of-thyrotoxicosis/

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-graves-disease/


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

So far 2 of 4.. still possible or need three qualifiers?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think that your mother and you had issues post partum is very telling. My daughter and I were both 31 when thyroid troubles were noticed. I have very minimal eye involvement on the left eye..wierd feelings when I look to the side or up, photophobia and a little lid lag. An opthamologist found those issues not the endo. I had the lovely skin issue, you don't want that! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks. My mom had significant vitiligo, which of course is irreversable. Her eye did improve, fortunately. But her case was severe and quickly moving. Also I think she let it go too long as she was working full time and back then they knew less. How is your skin now? Thanks, I'm so nervous.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

For the most part, my skin has healed but it does kind of act up once in awhile. Your mom must have felt terrible at times.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes she did.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been diagnosed with Graves too, I only have 1 out of 4 of those clinical symptoms. I do have most of the hyper symptoms, but nothing apart from antibodies and RAIU results that suggests Graves. Hopefully that's as far as it goes.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, Rain.


----------

